# Backofen repariert Notebook Grafikkarte :-D



## Löschzwerg (8. Mai 2009)

Servus Leute,

ich bin gerade echt so richtig baff 

Letztes Wochenende hat sich mein gutes altes Gericom 1st Supersonic KN1 Notebook mit einer GeForce Go 6600 verabschiedet. Während dem Betrieb wurde auf einmal der Bildschirm weiß und hatte rote, pixelige Streifen gefolgt von einem Bluescreen ohne Fehlermeldung.

Ich hab dann etwas am Notebook rumgeschraubt (CPU raus, RAM raus, Graka raus usw) und dabei die Komponenten einzeln getestet. Das Notebook gibt, egal wie, keine Beep-Codes von sich... Shame on you Gericom (oder besser Quanta). Egal wie, ohne MXM Modul (Grafikkarte) bootete das Notebook ins Windows (Startsound erklingt).

Dann hab ich erstmal beim Gericon Support angerufen und nach einer Ersatz Go 6600 gefragt -> gibt keine mehr.

Bei ebay geguckt -> keine Go 6600, aber 8400M GS/GT und 9300M GT. Die GeForce 8 Karten sollen laut Anleitungen und Erfahrungsberichten funktionieren.

Per Zufall bin ich dann aber auf die Methode gestoßen Grafikkarten mit dem Backofen zu backen 

Man nehme die Grafikkarte ohne Kühler und stopft diese für 30 min bei vorgeheizten 105°C in den Ofen.

Die Methode hat schon bei vielen Usern funktioniert, also dachte ich mir "kaputter kann es ja nicht mehr werden" 

Und jetzt das Wunder, die drecks Grafikkarte funktioniert wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Daher mein Tip an alle Leute die Probleme mit ihrer Grafikkarte haben: Ab in den Ofen damit 

mfg

Löschi


----------



## dot (8. Mai 2009)

Das Thema hatten wir schon einmal 

Bitte hier weitermachen.


----------

